# Pasterns and Hocks...need clarification



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been noticing a lot of adult dogs seem to be down on their pasterns. Are there different "grades" of this? Does this lead to serious health problems? How should it affect the litters I'm interested in (would it be a reason not to get a puppy from a litter with parents who have it?) Also, when I've looked at pictures of puppies who seem to have that problem and then look at a picture of them as an adult they look very straight. Is it something you can help correct?

I keep hearing the term "hock walker". Can someone elaborate and inform me how this could/should affect my puppy choices?

*I've been looking into mostly American bred show lines. I'm not sure if these problems plague working lines, but any info will be appreciated*


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Adult dogs are not often "down" on their pasterns, but are overangulated in the pastern, have pasterns too long (which can make things appear worse), or are loosely ligamented.

My puppy was down in her pasterns (though not as badly as her sisters, and I've seen MUCH worse), and with a bit of vitamin C and selenium, they came right up.



> Can someone elaborate and inform me how this could/should affect my puppy choices?


It literally means a dog that walks, gaits or stands on its hocks instead of its paw pads (which is entirely incorrect).



> *I've been looking into mostly American bred show lines. I'm not sure if these problems plague working lines, but any info will be appreciated*


Downed pasterns are common in large breeds in general, but it is unheard of (as far as I know) for working lines to walk on their hocks.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think it often has to do with weak ligamentation in pups. I have seen weak pasterns in pups of all lines. They usually come up with some maturity. I would look at the parents and make sure they have correct pasterns. Some dogs continue to show weakish ligamentation when grown. 

As far as the hock walking, it all depends on the amount of rear you want in a dog. Usually in any litter, even show bred, there are pups with less rear angulation than others. Pups tend to grow out of so much rear as they mature, so the show people want them to start with more as pups. 

I was just looking at some am showlines pups this week. They were not down on pasterns and only one has somewhat excess rear. Of course, the nice moderately built pups are available as pets.

Hey, you are in Salt Lake City. The German Shepherd National Specialty is being held there this fall!


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, the national is only 40 mins away from where I live! We are going even though it's on our anniversary! I feel very lucky to have the national specialty so close right when we are looking to add a GSD. There's also a GSD specialty in Sept that draws in a nice entry. We met a lot of people there last year.


----------

